
Hyperparameter Optimization 101 [slides] - alexcmu
http://www.slideshare.net/SigOpt/hyperparameter-optimization-101
======
alexcmu
From a talk for the Women in Machine Learning and Data Science meetup on
Hyperparameter Optimization

